# Too much rain..



## rebel (Apr 24, 2011)

well, if the rain dont let up, ts looking bad for my outdoors this season.
ive had several out for a couple wks. they are pale looking and some yellowing, little growth.
so much rain its been hard on them for sure.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 24, 2011)

dig a trench around your plants the help channel the rain water away from them


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2011)

i bet its washing away all your nutes. i would usually plant in pots and cover the tops of soil and move under shelter for heavy rain, sucks to hear but its not too late in season tonclone and start over!


----------



## rebel (Apr 27, 2011)

yes, i applied more nutes, lack of sunshine, been dark and cloudy,windy.
i look for some to show sex early because of this weather


----------

